# Sheepshead Blowout



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a two day trip Monday and Tuesday working with Captain Travis Lovell for some guys from Pilot gas stations. Most were from out of state. We started Monday afternoon with very calm conditions. The gnats were bad at the dock and we encountered fog at the coast. We took it easy to the sheepshead honey hole 10 miles offshore. There were some ground swells spread far apart but no wind to blow the tops off. When we stopped at the rig I started throwing chum and the guys were baiting up unaware of what was about to happen. By the time I got my pliers on my belt all four guys were hooked up with massive sheepshead. It was like red snapper fishing on steroids. When the smoke cleared I had 72 sheepshead on board the Blue Wave. Some in the big KYSEK, some in the livewell, and the rest in a champagne basket. That was that. Day 2 we set out to catch some reds. A cold front was blowing through Tuesday morning when we left the dock. I knew it would be difficult but we powered through the day picking up opportunities here and there. We got home with 6 reds, 4 drum, 1 flounder, and 1 sheepshead. The guys are all getting there share of meat shipped to them at all parts of the country. I think some great folks all over corporate America will be snacking on sheepshead for awhile! Fishing season is here! Let's go!

Capt. Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------

